
The war on crypto - obituary_latte
It&#x27;s like saying that secure communication is the root of evil. Blaming crypto is a cop-out of epic proportion. Crypto has been around forever. Crypto is going nowhere. So long as the narrative is &quot;crypto makes us less safe&quot;, we will be treading water at best.<p>There are other avenues of intelligence. Fighting crypto is the laziest and least effective of approaches. People are stupid. People make mistakes. People like to flaunt their beliefs and their efforts to fight for such. Crypto only comes in at the final stages -- where planning is taking place.<p>You can&#x27;t recruit via crypto if the people you are recruiting don&#x27;t have your keys. Or know what keys are.
======
rtl49
Is there a question? You've certainly found your choir.

